
How we dealt with a spam attack on our newsletter - pgo
https://medium.com/csivit/how-we-got-37-000-subscriptions-in-2-hours-6fcddb09a658
======
KenanSulayman
tl;dr

> Something was not right the numbers were too good to be true. My facebook
> ads weren’t live yet; no way we were getting this amount of organic traffic.
> We were under attack.

Edit: title was “How we got 37,000 subscriptions in 2 hours!“

~~~
pgo
Made the title less clickbaity !

